# Best ensemble in you eyes or more so your ears



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope that someone will respond my post since i wake up no one has anything to say jeez i hope im not non constructive or interresting hmm?

Please if you like my post on classical participated a bit or i wont post again...

But here the subject best ensemble and why it is the best ensemble

For naxos Ensemble unicorn, capella flamenca, oxford camerata(they help me discovered early music)

What about other quite impressive ensemble what about the ensemble a sei voici have you heard the (Gesualdo on this label yet)

Than there is beauty farm these guys are real professional , in fact they may be one of the trully best

Brabant ensemble lead by stephen rice, because they provide quality recording lots of big name , the cd a bit pricy but that not the ensemble fault.

On Brilliant : Dufay ensemble (im saying this because of my vaet box-set but hardly know the ensemble they provided.
Graindelavoix is also something to reckon whit
Than finally mala punica lead by Pedro Memelsdorff equally ensemble organum lead by the fameous Marcel Peres that gave us quality recording a lot of them.

Maybe you think im picking these out of the blue, im not , since these guys are passionated and skilled and very proffessional in the end.I salute there effort in there works, making these retro
classical composers come alive.

So in the end thanks guys, i worship your rendition of thee early classical composers.What about it ladies and gentelmens on TC is all of this fair or im bious becaue there among my record.

:tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Tallis Scholars, Huelgas Ensemble, The Hilliard Ensemble, The Clerks Group.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

A Sei Voci is variable, some recordings being OK, some great. Sometimes they use instruments, sometimes not. It's been a while since I've listened to them, but their recording of Josquin's "Missa Ave maris stella" is easily among the better Josquin recordings. More generally speaking, I like that they do cadential inflections better than many other groups (i.e. they don't leave them out as much).

The biggest name you are missing is "The Sound and the Fury". Expensive and hard to find, I'm not even sure you can buy most of their albums except directly from the publisher Orf and some of them are out of print, but for anyone who admires Beauty Farm they are the logical next step. My favorite albums by them are the Nicolas Gombert 2 and Nicolas Gombert 3, not just for the music but also the recording style, sound quality, mike placement, and also personnel choice for these albums and balance. They have the most pleasing bassus I have ever heard in anything.

My favorites also include Cut Circle, Binchois Consort, Cardinall's Musick, the Clerks (aka the Clerks' Group), Delitiae Musicae, Cinquecento, New York Polyphony, Ensemble Plus Ultra, Henry's Eight, Cappella Pratensis (both early and late recordings, though very different), Hilliard Ensemble....


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Atrium Musicae with Gregorio Paniagua was great. I love almost everything by Jordi Savall and his various ensembles.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Tallis Scholars, Huelgas Ensemble, The Hilliard Ensemble, The Clerks Group.


This is a good bunch to start whit.:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dunedin Consort is excellent.

A great Messiah (Dublin version) and many other excellent recordings here. Other of their recordings come up on Amazon that are not in their list.

EDIT: I just rememberd another great ensemble: The Sixteen.


----------



## Five and Dime (Jul 8, 2016)

In addition to seconding several of the names above...

I also like (in no particular order):

Andrew Lawrence-King and The Harp Consort
Consortium Carissimi
Carles Magraner and Capella de Ministrers
anything with Emma Kirkby
Cappella Mediterranea
Le Miroir de Musique
Alamire


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Studio der Frühen Musik
Ensembke Project Ars Nova
Gothic Voices
Orlando Consort
Taverner Consort
Binchois Consort
Egidius Kwartet
Ensemble Clement Janequin
Anything with Marc Merillion
Ferrara Ensemble 
Blue Heron
De Labyrintho
Henry's Eight
Capella Praetensis


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

La Reverdie
Ensemble Obsidienne
Ensemble für frühe Musik Augsburg
Douce Memoire
Tetraktys
New London consort 
Dufay collective
Ensemble Micrologus
Diabolus in Musica

- to mention a few more


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

Ensemble InterContemporain
Klangforum Wien
musikFabrik
ensemble recherche
Les Percussions de Strasbourg


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

United States Marine Band and Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## samsondale (Nov 22, 2013)

In addition to many good ones mentioned above, I'd like to add Ensemble Gilles Binchois.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Le Reveridie is my favorite early music group. Every recording by them I heard is so attractive.

When I want to check out a new composer, if it is a recording by Le Reverdie, Blue Heron, Tallis Scholars, or Huelgas Ensemble, I don't hesitate to purchase it.

Magnificat, Stile Antico, Collegium Vocale Gent are the groups I recently heard and was very impressed by.


----------

